# Christmas Tree Fairy



## Gypsycream

And I'm back!! For some reason I had been logged in with another email address I rarely use and I couldn't for the life of me work out how to come back as me! But something I did today worked lol

Poppy asked me to design a fairy for the top of her Christmas tree. Edit was: Must be purple, with sparkles and twinkles. I was worried that a fairy that small would lose detail but out come my needles and my design head and here we are. Pattern is available on my Ravelry page and my Etsy Shop xx


----------



## margoc

Welcome back 🙂. These are very cute! You did a great job.


----------



## Roses and cats

They are just too cute. Welcome back


----------



## cinknitting

Just amazing! All she asked for and more!


----------



## LucieRomarine

Too cute your little fairies !


----------



## txgigi

So cute


----------



## playwithfiber

Your fairies are very sweet and delicate! They are darling!


----------



## sheherazade

Poppy knows best.........and you came through for her.........and us! Sweet fairies!


----------



## Mitch

So cute!


----------



## Nanknit

It’s great that you got back on KP Pat. Great to see you and your ever so cute Tree Fairies. Gorgeous little ones. Jen.


----------



## inishowen

So glad you're back. I've missed your fantastic creations


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Just precious. Welcome back.


----------



## jonibee

Gypsycream said:


> And I'm back!! For some reason I had been logged in with another email address I rarely use and I couldn't for the life of me work out how to come back as me! But something I did today worked lol
> 
> Poppy asked me to design a fairy for the top of her Christmas tree. Edit was: Must be purple, with sparkles and twinkles. I was worried that a fairy that small would lose detail but out come my needles and my design head and here we are. Pattern is available on my Ravelry page and my Etsy Shop xx
> 
> View attachment 1258757
> View attachment 1258758


"When you wish upon a star" so cute!...


----------



## Ladyj960

Very cute


----------



## JoRae

Glad you found your way back. You have another darling knit to share. Poppy is thrilled I can imagine.


----------



## peacefulknitter

She is adorably cute.


----------



## frannie di

Adorable. I have a great granddaughter who would love that.


----------



## flitri

Gypsycream said:


> And I'm back!! For some reason I had been logged in with another email address I rarely use and I couldn't for the life of me work out how to come back as me! But something I did today worked lol
> 
> Poppy asked me to design a fairy for the top of her Christmas tree. Edit was: Must be purple, with sparkles and twinkles. I was worried that a fairy that small would lose detail but out come my needles and my design head and here we are. Pattern is available on my Ravelry page and my Etsy Shop xx
> 
> View attachment 1258757
> View attachment 1258758


Welcome back, your fairies are lovely. I will have to get onto my Christmas ornament knitting soon.


----------



## gramknits

*So glad you are back and with such a winner! Wow! This adorable treetop fairy is fabulous! You always continue to amaze me!*


----------



## 8Linda

Very cute. Welcome back


----------



## PharmDona

Love her !!!


----------



## sharmend

Really adorable!


----------



## Britknitar

Hello there Pat, 😊

Nice to have you back with us.
Love the fairies.


----------



## CBratt

Gypsycream said:


> And I'm back!! For some reason I had been logged in with another email address I rarely use and I couldn't for the life of me work out how to come back as me! But something I did today worked lol
> 
> Poppy asked me to design a fairy for the top of her Christmas tree. Edit was: Must be purple, with sparkles and twinkles. I was worried that a fairy that small would lose detail but out come my needles and my design head and here we are. Pattern is available on my Ravelry page and my Etsy Shop xx
> 
> View attachment 1258757
> View attachment 1258758


Adorable!!


----------



## silkandwool

Cute little fairies !


----------



## Pocahontas

So glad you're still here! Such a pretty little Christmas angel...she has your 'signature' look. 🧡


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Those are Adorable!


----------



## ljsb3

Love the fairy! Please thank Poppy for me for encouraging you to create this adorable doll - and of course WELCOME BACK!


----------



## VikingPrincess

Welcome back! I've missed you and wondered where you were! Love, Love, Love, your purple tree fairy!


----------



## pfoley

love the fairies!


----------



## cheri49

Gypsycream said:


> And I'm back!! For some reason I had been logged in with another email address I rarely use and I couldn't for the life of me work out how to come back as me! But something I did today worked lol
> 
> Poppy asked me to design a fairy for the top of her Christmas tree. Edit was: Must be purple, with sparkles and twinkles. I was worried that a fairy that small would lose detail but out come my needles and my design head and here we are. Pattern is available on my Ravelry page and my Etsy Shop xx
> 
> View attachment 1258757
> View attachment 1258758


These are adorable


----------



## cheri49

cheri49 said:


> These are adorable


So glad yo back


----------



## KiltieLass

Awww. She is just precious. Great idea for the holiday. I am sure your sales will soar. Cheers!


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Gypsycream, the Christmas tree fairies are adorable! Thanks for sharing yet another wonderful pattern with us!


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Gypsycream said:


> And I'm back!! For some reason I had been logged in with another email address I rarely use and I couldn't for the life of me work out how to come back as me! But something I did today worked lol
> 
> Poppy asked me to design a fairy for the top of her Christmas tree. Edit was: Must be purple, with sparkles and twinkles. I was worried that a fairy that small would lose detail but out come my needles and my design head and here we are. Pattern is available on my Ravelry page and my Etsy Shop xx
> 
> View attachment 1258757
> View attachment 1258758


That is incredibly adorable!!!! Love the Purple!


----------



## norita willadsen

Gypsycream said:


> So cute.
> 
> And I'm back!! For some reason I had been logged in with another email address I rarely use and I couldn't for the life of me work out how to come back as me! But something I did today worked lol
> 
> Poppy asked me to design a fairy for the top of her Christmas tree. Edit was: Must be purple, with sparkles and twinkles. I was worried that a fairy that small would lose detail but out come my needles and my design head and here we are. Pattern is available on my Ravelry page and my Etsy Shop xx
> 
> View attachment 1258757
> View attachment 1258758


----------



## Rainebo

Aw, sweet, Pat!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Adorable


----------



## StitchNStash

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## harter0310

Beautiful for sure!


----------



## salmonmac

Love every sparkle and twinkle!


----------



## pattymea

They are all so cute!


----------



## rujam

They're lovely.


----------



## lainey_h

Precious! Thanks for posting!


----------



## gardenpoet

Glad to have you back! And the fairies are really cute!


----------



## MzBarnz

Gypsycream said:


> And I'm back!! For some reason I had been logged in with another email address I rarely use and I couldn't for the life of me work out how to come back as me! But something I did today worked lol
> 
> Poppy asked me to design a fairy for the top of her Christmas tree. Edit was: Must be purple, with sparkles and twinkles. I was worried that a fairy that small would lose detail but out come my needles and my design head and here we are. Pattern is available on my Ravelry page and my Etsy Shop xx
> 
> View attachment 1258757
> View attachment 1258758


She's beautiful, Pat!


----------



## knitbreak

WOW! They are so cute and look great on the tree. Would love to have one for my tree


----------



## Carla584167

Those are adorable.


----------



## Aunt Nay

Glad to have you back! A purple fairy is purely in my wheelhouse.


----------



## sharmend

Absolutely adorable! Beautiful work.


----------



## janenedrow53

Adorable. Welcome back!


----------



## GerriMSW

Welcome back to KP and with such cute Christmas fairies.


----------



## luree

Glad you are back. I think we all missed you! Those fairies are adorable.


----------



## dunnville89

Genius. They are the sweetest little angels.


----------



## dorianne

So beautiful! Children and adults will love them.


----------



## ruqia

Congratulations you are back again with your talent. The fairies are fantastic and I love them.


----------



## LEE1313

Super cute.Well done.
Love all of them. Happy you're back


----------



## Candycounter1

Gypsycream said:


> And I'm back!! For some reason I had been logged in with another email address I rarely use and I couldn't for the life of me work out how to come back as me! But something I did today worked lol
> 
> Poppy asked me to design a fairy for the top of her Christmas tree. Edit was: Must be purple, with sparkles and twinkles. I was worried that a fairy that small would lose detail but out come my needles and my design head and here we are. Pattern is available on my Ravelry page and my Etsy Shop xx
> 
> View attachment 1258757
> View attachment 1258758


those are a very cute & impressive collection you whipped up, I wondered what a Christmas fairy 🧚🏼‍♀️ would be, and they are awesome❗👍🏻❗👏🏻❗😀


----------



## sbeth53

What's not to love 🥰


----------



## KnitWit73

All fairies VERY ADORABLE!


----------



## jditlin

They are adorable!


----------



## rujam

So lovely. Welcome back.


----------



## Keltie

Cute.


----------



## Jean Marie

Gypsycream said:


> And I'm back!! For some reason I had been logged in with another email address I rarely use and I couldn't for the life of me work out how to come back as me! But something I did today worked lol
> 
> Poppy asked me to design a fairy for the top of her Christmas tree. Edit was: Must be purple, with sparkles and twinkles. I was worried that a fairy that small would lose detail but out come my needles and my design head and here we are. Pattern is available on my Ravelry page and my Etsy Shop xx
> 
> View attachment 1258757
> View attachment 1258758


cute dolls!


----------



## SaxMarloes84

So cute!


----------

